# C&C Stunde Null kleines Problem



## Jack ONeill (17. Juni 2011)

Ich wollte wieder einmal die Stunde Null spielen, CD und Hülle hab ich nur finde ich das Heft nicht mehr. So wollte ich fragen ob es eine möglichkeit gibt noch an den CD Key zu kommen, von EA selber habe ich noch keine Antwort so wollte ich euch mal fragen.

Es kommt gleich noch nen Bild von CD und Hülle nicht das einer Denkt es sei ne Kopie


Danke schon einmal


----------



## Jack ONeill (17. Juni 2011)

keiner ne Idee


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Juni 2011)

Wenn das Heft mit der Serial weg ist hilft ja eigendlich nur der erneute Kauf. Ausser EA hat noch was im Petto


----------



## Jack ONeill (17. Juni 2011)

Dann werd ich mal warten was von EA kommt, wird sicher noch dauern da die icht gerade schnell sind


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Juni 2011)

Jepp warte erstmal ab was die sagen. Aber so teuer wäre ein Neukauf / Gebraucht mittlerweile auch nicht, wenn auch ärgerlich.


----------



## böhser onkel (20. Juni 2011)

Glaub das gibts schon für 10€


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (21. Juni 2011)

20 euro für die 10 jahre version. EA wird dir nix schenken


----------



## Jack ONeill (21. Juni 2011)

Ich kann zwar nicht alles von die 10 Jahre spielen, aber ich hab nen code für generäle bekommen. Mehr rückt EA nicht raus, das reicht mir aber schon


----------



## Nico Bellic (24. Juni 2011)

Omg, falscher Generals-thread, verschiebe es mal in den anderen.


----------

